# Home made wood stoves link.



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been putting posts on several other links. It is time to do this one.
Here is what happened Friday night. This stove will be finished and heating the Farm sat evening. I stuffed the barrells full of cardboard and lit them off to burn the paint off.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I cut the side of another barrell and used it to make the table for the wood to lay on. I will be cutting a slot in that part and putting a 'shaker' grate in the hole.
The top barrell will be screwed into place after the bottom gets carried into the space it will live in. In a few hours, I will be cutting the doors and building a tray to pull the ashes out.
My little stove built out of a water heater and propane tank was my R and D phase. It 'idled' all evening and kept me warm to build this one. 
It's still 'ugly' so there are no pics of it yet.
Since it works, no hurry to make it pretty!

Here is the inside!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

A 'problem' with barrell stoves is that the top barrell fills up with ashes. Since the barrells I am using have removeable tops, The top one can be cleaned every couple years.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

What is keeping the two barrels together? Is it the welded pipe joining them? I heat with wood- a shenandoah. Sometimes I throw in a piece of wood pretty hard. The stove shifts around over time. I'm thinking that the wood pounding and high heat may over time weaken your welds. I'd be inclined to add a few vertical bracket braces so if the weld did let go, the stove would still stand as one piece.
Good luck!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tcreeley said:


> What is keeping the two barrels together? Is it the welded pipe joining them? I heat with wood- a shenandoah. Sometimes I throw in a piece of wood pretty hard. The stove shifts around over time. I'm thinking that the wood pounding and high heat may over time weaken your welds. I'd be inclined to add a few vertical bracket braces so if the weld did let go, the stove would still stand as one piece.
> Good luck!


I welded the pipe that hooks them together to the bottom barrell. The hole is cut to fit the top. I shoved the top barrell on, then made plates that screwed the 2 barrells together on both ends.
This is the what it looks from the front with temporary doors installed. They need more 'substance' since the kinds 'flex' when fire is applied.
I'm going to weld some small angle iron to them to eliminate that.
The goal was to get the farm house off of the 38 degree mark. The stove they had was burned out.

I finished it at 1:00 sat. It was installed and fired by 3:00.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Slammed another one out today.*

I built another one for Fred's man cave this morning. It is a single barrell with a 5 inch pipe exhaust.
He's a contractor, so he gets a lot of scraps to clean up. I gave him a place to use them. 
Pic!! Just after I over-loaded it and had fire flying out the pipe!
I scabbed on a 40" scrap for the test.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

These two stoves were thrown together in a hurry to do a certain thing.
Since I now have an UNLIMITED supply of barrells, I can R and D to my hearts content!
If i don't like the way a stove works, I can slam another one together in a few hours and cut the other one up for parts.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*News flash!!*

This just IN!! Leo said that the stove I installed yesterday is FAR better than the 2 other 'store-bought' ones that were burned out, that they have been using since April of 2011.

Since I have more barrells than I could possibly need this year, I KILLED one today! It was a 'prototype' that I decided to burn brush in today. While burning brush, I wacked another tree.

Well, the tree was not what is appeared to be. It was 2 trees, joined by bark that had hidden a 'needed' fact.
The 'fact' that was hidden was that when I cut 1/2 way through the base to allow the 'whole' to fall the way I WANTED it to go, 1/2 of the tree decided to kill my barrell!

I am so glad that it was my barrell instead of my TRUCK.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Jack said that his barrell stoves have no grate at all. I've been cutting the side out of another barrell and screwing, then stitch welding it inside to cut down on the size of the firebox and give a way to clean out ashes without letting the stove go out. It seems to be working wonderfully. 
I use the ash door for my 'damper'.
The one in my big shop is a top loader that stands upright. (manufactured kit)
It makes good heat, but smokes the place up to load it.
Also, the top gets too hot to open it without burning your gloves up.


----------

